# Help with building outdoor swing



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok im building a outdoor swing for the first time. Im having trouble deciding how to join the seat frame to the back frame. Ive seen some swings where the back and seat frams are notched to fit flush to each other which is definitely more appealing to the eye. My only worry about that is the stability and strenth of it. Would it be too much of an eye sore if you just joined the two parts by putting on over the other one persay?

--the first picture below is the notched idea i have. the second picture is the other idea i have.

--i think the 2nd picture would profide more support but less eye pleasing, pretty much the opposite of picture 1…what do yal think?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

How are you planning to attach the two….glue, carriage bolts, screws, combination???


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Strength is a bigger issue than cosmetics , so if you are going to pre drill and add a couple bolts and nuts either option should work if your using at least 2×6s .


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

#1 is your strongest joint. The half lap provides strength through the overlapped part as well as the bolts and glue. Lowes carries stainless carriage bolts, nuts and washers and use tightbond 3 for your glue.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Gary,,, ill be using combination of bolts and glue

A1Jim ill be using 2×4 for the back and 2×6 for the seat


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Papa dan. Titebond III is the glue i have… however i have gotten stainless hex bolts instead of carriage bolts?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hex will work but the heads will stick out. Let me find the pics of the swing I built. Not as much detail as I thought, but here is a web page for it. http://www.hoistman.com/HoistMan/Swingin.html


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Papadan…that is a really great swing..i LOVE the wood and finish…what type of finish did you use?


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I have not started putting together the swing yet because i ordered a new blade for my bandsaw and im waiting on it to come in. This is the frame i have built for it…Again this is my first frame ive built. PT 4×4 pine.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

The frame is walnut and the slats are birdseye. I soaked all the parts down with Thompsons water seal. After drying I assembled the swing and then used 2 coats of Spar varnish.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Dan how well does that varnish hold up outside?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I take it down for winter and it holds well for 2 seasons. Then light sanding and new Spar. I want to put a roof over it, but just have not gotten around to it.


----------



## Lampman (Mar 9, 2012)

IPE wood would be great for that project with stainless steel bolts.


----------

